# K Class



## cda (Feb 29, 2020)

So a fully self contained fryer/ ventless meeting 96 and IMC

Does it require a K Class fire extinguisher


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 1, 2020)

the extinguisher has to be compatable  with the hood extingusin agent


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2020)

TheCommish said:


> the extinguisher has to be compatable  with the hood extingusin agent




In away no hood involved


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2020)

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/pe...-countertop-deep-fryer-6-1-kw/398PFA5708.html


----------



## mark handler (Mar 1, 2020)

*906.4 Cooking Equipment *
Fire extinguishers provided for the protection of cooking equipment shall be of an approved type compatible with the automatic fire-extinguishing system agent. Cooking equipment involving solid fuels or vegetable or animal oils and fats shall be protected by a Class K-rated portable extinguisher in accordance with Sections 906.1, Item 2, 906.4.1 and 906.4.2 as applicable.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 2, 2020)

Yep, plan B in the event of failure of the required extinguishing system. Pretty sure there is a requirement in 96 for the supplemental portable K also or it’s in NFPA 17A for the extinguishing agent for commercial cooking equipment. Don’t have access on the codes right now......


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 2, 2020)

Ok, no hood but the unit has a built-in wet chemical agent, fill cylinder using only Amerex KP Wet Chemical Agent (6GT015)


----------

